# The Parts Place



## GTOKID64 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey All,

Can anyone share any feedback on The Parts Place? Quality of parts, pricing and the like. I've been getting stuff from the Paddock and Ames...didn't realize that the Parts Place was right in my backyard (about an hour from home). Like to save a few bucks on shipping. Thanks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

great products, nice pricing, excellent customer service!


----------



## 68_Goat (Nov 7, 2008)

I bought some pcs. from them; no problems with them. I bought a set of repro vinyl top corners, and one was cracked. Shot them an e-mail and they sent another set real quick, didn't want the others back. My experiences with them has been good.


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Was just there a couple weeks ago getting parts for my 65. Been going there for years with no problems. Talked with one of the owners a few years ago and some of the repo parts from the other suppliers are actually their parts. Buy with confidence.

Marc


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Good experiances for me also.....Eric


----------



## Gator67 (Jun 17, 2009)

Good experience with this company so far. I just shipped off some parts I'm returning for the first time, so I guess I'll see how that end of the experience works out. I've noticed that reproduction parts sold by different companies such as those you mention come from the same sources, so parts availability, price, and customer service really matter.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

great place also note that The Parts Place supplies- Ames Paddock and OPGI with a lot of items


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

Excellent source for parts. Also for support. I had an issue with some parts fitting, called, got connected to a guy who really knows these "A" body cars down to the small nuts and bolts. Great support and service and timely shipment of parts. Oh: and they have some stuff no one else has because they actually manufacture some unique parts for our cars. Go for it!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> great products, nice pricing, excellent customer service!



:agree


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GTOKID64 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Can anyone share any feedback on The Parts Place? Quality of parts, pricing and the like. I've been getting stuff from the Paddock and Ames...didn't realize that the Parts Place was right in my backyard (about an hour from home). Like to save a few bucks on shipping. Thanks.


Cool........wanna pick up a 1 piece trunk floor assembly for me and bring it over......:lol:
I talked to them last winter and was gonna get my 1 piece interior floor assembly from them but I found a "local" guy (three hour round trip) that gave me a 10 % discount and NO shipping. I had a $1,500 order and they were gonna ship it to a terminal here in the Twin Cities for free.


----------

